# Where to buy live crickets?



## buckby09 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right area but I have recently had problems with getting crickets. Just recently ordered from a place online to find them delivered 2 days later smelly and dead!


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 5, 2010)

Livefoods unlimited are good.  or if you want woodies i suggest getting them from jemmi wooodies


----------



## kupper (Nov 5, 2010)

Livefoods do roaches aswell


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 5, 2010)

kupper said:


> Livefoods do roaches aswell


Yeah i know but imo if they come packed the same as crix it would be a pain to transfer them to a tub lol


----------



## Varanidae (Nov 5, 2010)

Defiantly Live foods give Rob a ring his number is 07 55338375 his prices are alot cheaper than any pet shop and I have never had a problem with anything I have purchased of him


----------



## buckby09 (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome thank you guys!! Just a quick question, where I got the crix from she said she would send another pack, but I'm thinking that I should tell her to refund my money? Suggestions?? I'll get in touch with Rob!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 5, 2010)

Never buy live food on line there are a number of pet stores selling live crickets around brisbane


----------



## wizz (Nov 5, 2010)

Live foods .....the only one to get your food from...


----------



## buckby09 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah I had to purchase some crickets today from the pet shop but they have once again increased their prices. So just trying to find a better alternative. There woodies are never 100% either. I'll get in contact with Rob from Live Foods!


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 5, 2010)

I just received an order of crickets from frogs.org.au.
A whole lot cheaper than buying from the petshops ( even including freight )
Only took 2 days to get to us ( from Vic to Central QLD )
Yes there was a few dead ones - but am very happy with my purchase.
I will definately be purchasing from them again....


----------



## mrs_davo (Nov 5, 2010)

Also, the came packed in tubes and were easy to transfer to tubs....
At least I thought so....


----------



## book (Nov 5, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> I just received an order of crickets from frogs.org.au.
> A whole lot cheaper than buying from the petshops ( even including freight )
> Only took 2 days to get to us ( from Vic to Central QLD )
> Yes there was a few dead ones - but am very happy with my purchase.
> I will definately be purchasing from them again....


 
I have ordered a number of times from the same place. Two days with express post to Bundaberg QLD so if the weather is hot and particualy if you buy adults you will get some dead. Still cheaper than the pet shop even with some loss due to transit conditions. I only ever had the whole lot arrive dead when there was a postage handler stike that delayed them an extra two days. The whole order was replaced by frogs.org.au which I thought was really good being it was the post that killed them.
I have also had insects posted from Rob at Live Foods Unlimited. He is in Queensland so the transit time is quicker. Cost a little more than frogs.org.au but no losses. Still much cheaper than the same quantity from a pet shop. 
Postal order is the only way to get bulk insect if you don't live in the city.


----------



## jesskie (Nov 17, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> I just received an order of crickets from frogs.org.au.
> A whole lot cheaper than buying from the petshops ( even including freight )
> Only took 2 days to get to us ( from Vic to Central QLD )
> Yes there was a few dead ones - but am very happy with my purchase.
> I will definately be purchasing from them again....



I ordered from them this year, and when they arrived alot were dead.. didn't want to feed the other alive ones to my lizzies.. and sure enough all the other crickets died within 1-2days.
I asked for a refund but they sent me more and they were all dead too. 
Never going back there again!


----------



## buckby09 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, just an update on the live crickets, after my dead crickets too! I just wanted to say how happy I am with Live Foods. Rob was such a fantastic help, he told me exactly how to set up a cheap little enclosure I guess you could call it, for the 250 _live_ crickets to live in. I received my first cricket order today and they were absolutely perfect!! Not one single cricket was dead. I popped them in there home with some pieces of carrot, egg cartons and cardboard tubes to hide in!! Very happy and I'm sure my beardie will be too!!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2010)

*i gather from google that Livefoods unlimited doesnt have a web site? so can anyone give rough idea on prices per quantity please? would prefer to get a good decent fairly priced supplier, tired of paying $7.00 + for tubs of dead to half dead crickets and sometimes ending up with around 10 or 15 live ones, damn expensive feed 

have managed to breed my own a few times but find i sometimes need more stock and that can become expensive as well

intend to go onto woodies when i have need of them as they sound easier to breed 

thanks*


----------



## book (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeannine said:


> *i gather from google that Livefoods unlimited doesnt have a web site? so can anyone give rough idea on prices per quantity please? would prefer to get a good decent fairly priced supplier, tired of paying $7.00 + for tubs of dead to half dead crickets and sometimes ending up with around 10 or 15 live ones, damn expensive feed
> 
> have managed to breed my own a few times but find i sometimes need more stock and that can become expensive as well
> 
> ...



Send Rob at Livefoods Unlimited an email and he will email you his complete, current price list. 
I guess since he has his own domain for email now he may be thinking of getting a website, which I think would be good.


----------



## Bravedave (Nov 26, 2010)

I know this thread is on crickets, but if you are interested in finding out more about Woodies (roaches) PM me and I'll send you a care sheet I've written on them. Beardies love them, and they are much easier to look after and breed than crickets. I sometimes have bulk woodies available to post as well.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## buckby09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi There,

I purchased 250 crickets for around $30 including postage from Livefoods. I'm very happy with the crickets they are still going strong and it has been 2 weeks. Will be ordering again very soon! I keep them well ventilated in my home made enclosure and feed them carrot.....


----------



## bucket (Nov 26, 2010)

i feed my crickets and woodies carrots thinly cut. and oranges for drinking water in a bowl kills to many crickets


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 26, 2010)

*thanks book ill do that, appreciate the help*

*oh that sounds like a good deal buckyby*

*will email you too bravedave*

*i do grated carrot for my crickets and they love it 

i have a very small bowl with a bit of sponge in it that i use for drinking water and it suits them havent thought of oranges instead *


----------



## fairy09 (Jan 1, 2012)

Fantastic we are moving to Roxby DOwns and this thread has helpped me a lot. Was starting to think i would have to sell my 6 x geckos as I believe there is no pet store there.
I will give Rob a try! I will also keep my old enclosure i was going to sell and set it up for the crickets.
Cheers


----------



## gregcranston (Jan 1, 2012)

It will be hard to avoid sending them on 32+ degree days there, which will kill some of the crickets! I believe arc puts ice packs in there is hot weather, see if Rob does the same!


fairy09 said:


> Fantastic we are moving to Roxby DOwns and this thread has helpped me a lot. Was starting to think i would have to sell my 6 x geckos as I believe there is no pet store there.
> I will give Rob a try! I will also keep my old enclosure i was going to sell and set it up for the crickets.
> Cheers


----------

